# Ted Hood Gulfstar 40



## kmp1284 (Nov 18, 2010)

I put this in the boat reviews sub-forum a couple weeks ago but it didn't seem to get any attention. I figured I'd try posting once more here in hopes of someone with some familiarity with this boat coming along.

I'm looking for some info on a Gulfstar 40 designed by Ted Hood, particularly sailing characteristics, build quality, things to watch for in survey, etc. I'm not normally a fan of Gulfstar but this one really caught my eye. Basically my brief, if you will, calls for a 36-42 foot moderate/heavy displacement, shoal-moderate draft sloop or cutter with with both dockside liveaboard comfort and bluewater capabilities and preferably, some aesthetic appeal. I'm not looking for a circumnavigator, but I want something that I can take offshore without having to question whether the boat can handle heavy weather. The majority of the sailing I'll be doing will however consist of day sails and weekend cruising, at least for now. At the moment I have no plans to race as I'm committed to other boats but down the road I could see participating in the occasional evening beer can race and shorter overnight races. For reference purposes, other boats I've been looking at recently include the Bristol 38.8, Passport 40, J/37, J/40, Cape Dory 36, Sabre 38 and Sabre 36. Among all boats mentioned, the Gulfstar and J/40 are the only ones I have not spent a fair amount of time aboard, The particular boat I'm interested in has had many improvements made over the last several years including a new engine and engine room insulation, new prop, cutlass bearing and stuffing box, recently awlgripped topsides, new ports/hatches and new teak dorade boxes and handholds. It doesn't seem to have much in the way of electronics so I'd be adding a GPS, radar, plotter(probably a combined Furuno NavNet system) and an autopilot. An Espar heating system and power windlass would also be on the list of immediate improvements followed by replacing the two burner Shipmate stove with a Luke Heritage Model 5, if it fits.


----------



## jordanship (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw your post awhile ago, but I am not qualified to respond. I have heard that the GS 40 Hood is one of best performing Gulfstars. I too would like to hear details from any first hand person. I think you are on to something.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I may be confusing my Gulfstar history a little bit, but I believe that the Hood-designed 40 was one of three boats to share the same hull mold, the other two being the 37 and the 43. For the shorter ones, they essentially just cut off the stern of the larger ones, which is why the 37 has such a long LWL and so much interior volume. My 37 is a very fast boat for her length. I can easily achieve 7-7.5kts boat speed in ~12kts of wind, 8kts in 15-20kts wind, and I've maintained over 8.5kts in stronger wind. My wind speed sensor doesn't work so I can't be sure how fast. It seems to take seas very well, but the biggest I've been in are about 6'. The Gulfstars of this period (mid to late 70s) are very well built. My surveyor said he would feel comfortable taking it to Bermuda (which is one of my goals), and my rigger said he'd feel comfortable circumnavigating in it (I don't know if I'd go that far, but so far it does seem really solid). The deck and rig were different on each of the three boats made from that hull, which would probably significantly affect sailing performance, so I don't know how useful the above info is. I also could be wrong about the 40 being one of those three boats that used that hull.

This site seems to back up my assertion about the boats from this time period being quality-built. All of my info is from a former Gulfstar dealer who visited the factory many times.


----------



## kmp1284 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the 37. Early in my search, I spent some time looking at the 37 and I don't think they're off of the same mold - different designer, different underbody, hull in general doesn't look remotely similar. Somehow in my first few google searches I missed the Gulfstar Owners website which has a partial listing of owners. Conveniently there are two 40's located in relatively close proximity to me, so I'm going to attempt to get in contact with the owners in the coming days to get some firsthand information. Needless to say, if anyone else has anything to offer about these boats, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

My apologies if I mislead you. There seems to be enough interest in the history of Gulfstar that maybe I should go do an official interview of the guy who told me all this stuff and get it written down and published.


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

the Gulf Star 37 has beam of 11ft 10 in and the Hood Gulf Star 40 has a beam of 11ft 1inch, and the angle of attack is finer and more angled than the 37 so absolutely not same mold. the 37 and the 43 are same mold i believe as i think they put a plug into back end of mold and same in keel cavity. The Hood 40 is definately a sexy boat


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

Hello rmeador we have hull no. 141 on the 37 in Newburyport that's all not trying to steal thread


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

KMP1284 if the boat is a 78 or newer the build quality should be quite good, as that is when G.S. woke up and started building the boats properly, and their quality was second to none in the production industry. they were the innovators of open concept and the beautiful interior finish/craftsman-ship. this was a giant step forward from previous yrs. which is a issue they had and still have to overcome.


----------



## kmp1284 (Nov 18, 2010)

rmeador said:


> My apologies if I mislead you. There seems to be enough interest in the history of Gulfstar that maybe I should go do an official interview of the guy who told me all this stuff and get it written down and published.


No need to apologize. When I first saw the 40 I was wondering myself if it had evolved out of the 37 but it seems that's not the case. It's great to see some Gulf Star owners around Boston though. I live in Boston myself but sail mainly on Buzzards Bay and needless to say, we don't see many Gulf Stars down there.


----------



## jordanship (Jun 15, 2009)

rmeador said:


> My apologies if I mislead you. There seems to be enough interest in the history of Gulfstar that maybe I should go do an official interview of the guy who told me all this stuff and get it written down and published.


That would be awesome! My disappointment in the lack of information online is what triggered me to write the previously referenced: Gulfstar Yachts Review: A Complicated History. I wonder why there is so little written about Gulfstar online...kind of bizarre.

For what it's worth, I second that we're mixing up different designs here. The 37 is a Lazzara (Dick?) design while of course the 40-footer was by Ted Hood.


----------



## ttavenner (Jan 17, 2011)

*Gs 40*

I have hull # 5 and sail her in Maine. purchased the boat in 06 and love it. Points extremely well and great performance for her weight. vast cockpit, plenty of room down below with quality craftsmanship, ample storage and great lines. Nothing not to like about these boats and overall well built. As part of purchase 2 blisters were repaired on bottom but I have seen no signs of anything further. survey showed no deck moisture. she will submarine if you use the bow water storage so I just keep it empty. I have windless which is definetely a plus. no autopilot but on my list. The portholes and someof the PVC piping to the through hulls are definetely something to replace if not yet done. I have not done so but on my list before I take her off shore.

Lastly, make sure the centerboard trunk/cable is in good shape. Mine snapped 40 miles offshore 2 years ago so the board was all the way down. The board worked fine but where the cable attaches to the trunk the years of salt water corroded it. Had to turn around and ended up having the entire trunk plate re-bed so I won't have to worry about it. The trunk sits below the waterline so nothing to fool around with!

Is the boat you are looking at in MA?


----------



## kmp1284 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, it was the one in Marblehead, MA; Patriot I believe is the name. For a while there this seemed like the ideal boat but my price point has changed a bit and it's no longer on my list. I never got to the point of seeing it in person but I had the opportunity to get a lot of feedback both here and in real life and by all accounts it's a very well regarded boat aside from the minor issues you've mentioned and those are fairly typical of a larger, production builder in that era.


----------



## ttavenner (Jan 17, 2011)

*gs 40*

will do. best of luck with your search. there is another for sale in california for 50k but needs some TLC. check out gulfstarownersclub.com and look up "where are they now" It is the boat that had the new taller mast installed.

tom


----------



## kmp1284 (Nov 18, 2010)

ttavenner said:


> will do. best of luck with your search. there is another for sale in california for 50k but needs some TLC. check out gulfstarownersclub.com and look up "where are they now" It is the boat that had the new taller mast installed.
> 
> tom


Thanks but when I say the price point has changed it's increased. I'm primarily looking at the J/44 now.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Before you go for the J boat you should take a look at the Gulfstar 44 CC. Ours is an awesome boat. Not that the J/44 isn't. Robert Perry is apparently a fan of the 44 and the build quality is first rate. Ours is fast on the water and super comfortable at anchor. She's definately a world cruiser class boat.... One thing you'll notice about the Gulfstar 44 is that the owners tend to keep them for years and years. That alone should tell you something. 
Good Luck on your shopping! Looking at boats is almost as fun as sailing them....


----------



## kmp1284 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks but the J is the boat I want. Other than an Alden 46 priced slightly over my limit, I can't think of anything I would rather have in the under 250k range.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If you're set on the J/44, it's a nice boat. It may be a lot of boat, too. Do you cruise with crew? We had dock neighbors in Northeast Harbor (ME) on our last cruise North. The couple was just returning from Canada on their custom forty some foot sloop, which they had outfitted with lazyjacks, r/f, etc. If we hadn't been there, they would have had big trouble docking.


----------



## kmp1284 (Nov 18, 2010)

Longer cruises and ocean work would be with crew, probably a total of three or four which is more than adequate for the 44 and day sails and short overnighters would be done either solo or with crew. I realize for some people this probably seems like a lot of boat, for me it's not. I've been around boats my whole life and have a fairly solid delivery and racing resume under my belt. If you're in good shape, have the boat properly set up for shorthanded sailing and most importantly, you know your limits and don't have a tendency to be stupid or rash about things virtually any size boat can be sailed solo.


----------



## bgytr (Jan 19, 2011)

*G-40, J-44*

Hey- I made a comment about the Gulfstar 40 in the other thread, my dad owned one as a kid, and sold it to get a J-44, which he owned for 6 years. Both boats raced and cruised extensively.

The 44 will obviously sail circles around the G-40, but I still love the G-40. Very solid and comfortable feel, and the shoal draft for cruising made a big difference on the Chesapeake.

If you are looking into performance cruising, have you thought about a J-120? It will hang with a J-44 in just about all conditions, and is a heck of a lot easier to sail (I've done much ocean racing on one). Also, the J-120 has a lot of ergonomic fixes that make the boat much more comfortable and easier to handle at sea.


----------



## DesertPirate (Mar 2, 2011)

To kmp1284...I know this is a reply to old posts, but I was wondering if you ever found out more about the Ted Hood Gulfstar 40 and if you ever bought one. People throw out such erroneous information on these forums that you have to take all posts with a grain of salt until you can due your dd. As someone finally posted, the GS 37 and the GS 40 are two entirely different boats. Very few GS 40's were built, but they do come up for sale from time to time. I should know as I have looked at them myself and of all the GS boats, I think the Ted Hood 40 is the nicest looking boat. That is not surprising since Ted Hood designed it.


----------

